# CalTrain's VRE Cars at C.S.R.M.



## tp49 (Jan 19, 2003)

While walking in Old Sacramento I spotted three of the single level cars CalTrain obtained from Virginia Railway Express on a consist including some of the museum specials. I know CalTrain is in the process of obtaining new Bombardier bi-level's for the "Baby Bullet" and that these cars were on the "Baseball Specials" when the Giants were in the World Series. But I was always under the impression they were going to be returned to VRE, but now I wonder if the California State Railroad Museum has obtained them for their collection.


----------



## Amfleet (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm suprised they have not been returned. I thought VRE was short on equipment. At one point (and this still may be) VRE had some leased cars from Seattles "Sounder" service.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 20, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> I'm suprised they have not been returned. I thought VRE was short on equipment. At one point (and this still may be) VRE had some leased cars from Seattles "Sounder" service.


VRE, is indeed still short on equipment and in fact are still leasing a Sounder set.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jan 21, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> I'm suprised they have not been returned. I thought VRE was short on equipment. At one point (and this still may be) VRE had some leased cars from Seattles "Sounder" service.


I rode on VRE's Sounder equipment (two different trainsets in fact) the end of this past December.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 21, 2003)

Tri-Rail might have their new Cab Cars on the same order as VRE. I don't know if Tri-Rail plans on buying additional standard coaches or not.


----------



## Amfleet (Jan 21, 2003)

VRE is not buying any new cars at the moment I believe. They are just leasing them from Sounder.


----------

